# 3 Canadian Support Unit



## Gorgo (25 Jun 2011)

Quick question:  Can anyone explain anything about what 3 CSU in Montréal does?  I know it's a part of CANOSCOM, but there's no unit website or anything like that.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jun 2011)

Logistical support to deployed operations.


----------



## Gorgo (25 Jun 2011)

So it's a combination transport and supply depot right?  I know 202 Workshop Depot handles the EME requirements, so 3 CSU handles the LOG end of the spectrum, right?


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jun 2011)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> So it's a combination transport and supply depot right?  I know 202 Workshop Depot handles the EME requirements, so 3 CSU handles the LOG end of the spectrum, right?



No.

http://www.canoscom-comsocan.forces.gc.ca/cu-uc/index-eng.asp

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/asu_kingston/cfjsg.aspx

as you can see, 202 does not belong to CANOSCOM and thus does not handle operational EME-related issues. 202 belongs to DGLEPM and is 3rd and 4th line overhaul for land forces equipment.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/aete/workshopdepot-depotdateliers-eng.asp


----------



## Gorgo (26 Jun 2011)

No, that's not it.  What you linked to is the command and support unit for 5 ASG, which is part of LFC/LFQA.

3 Canadian Support Unit is a CANOSCOM formation based in Montréal that is totally different.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jun 2011)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> No, that's not it.  What you linked to is the command and support unit for 5 ASG, which is part of LFC/LFQA.
> 
> 3 Canadian Support Unit is a CANOSCOM formation based in Montréal that is totally different.



Links posted by CDN Aviator point to the correct info....

What links you being looking at?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2011)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> No, that's not it.  What you linked to is the command and support unit for 5 ASG, which is part of LFC/LFQA.
> 
> 3 Canadian Support Unit is a CANOSCOM formation based in Montréal that is totally different.



I know what 3 CSU is and the links i posted are correct.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jun 2011)

Actual link to 3CSU site:

http://cfjsg.kingston.mil.ca/3csu/main_e.asp



> Mission
> The mission of 3 CSU is to plan, deliver, execute and provide effective operational supply support to CF operations.
> 
> Role
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Actual link to 3CSU site:
> 
> http://cfjsg.kingston.mil.ca/3csu/main_e.asp



For the OP that link is a DIN/DWAN only link....


----------



## armyvern (28 Jun 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> For the OP that link is a DIN/DWAN only link....



But that's why I quoted the goods bits that seemingly answer his original question.


----------



## Wookilar (28 Jun 2011)

Very cool unit, if you like going weird and wonderful places and setting up contracts and landing rights in 15 different languages.


And Vern....you should alert a mod, you've been hacked. Your avatar has some horrible looking graffiti on it..... ;D

Wook


----------



## Halifax Tar (28 Jun 2011)

I did a 3 month tasking with 3 CSG as it was then. Good unit. Was one of my posting preferences until I was posted to CFJSR this August. 

As Wookilar said if you want to deploy, ALLOT, and do some interesting stuff as a loggie this is probably a good way to go about it.


----------



## armyvern (29 Jun 2011)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> I did a 3 month tasking with 3 CSG as it was then. Good unit. Was one of my posting preferences until I was posted to CFJSR this August.
> 
> As Wookilar said if you want to deploy, ALLOT, and do some interesting stuff as a loggie this is probably a good way to go about it.



Ahhhhh, the travel.  See you next year!!

Hey Wook ... BITE ME!!! Boston rules!!


----------



## Halifax Tar (30 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh, the travel.  See you next year!!
> 
> Hey Wook ... BITE ME!!! Boston rules!!



Absolutely Vern looking forward to it.


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Jun 2011)

And I will see you when you get here (if you come into 3 Sqn).


----------



## armyvern (30 Jun 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> And I will see you when you get here (if you come into 3 Sqn).



We'll take him for beers ...

Beers ... beers ... dammit; I could use one of those!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Jul 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> We'll take him for beers ...
> 
> Beers ... beers ... dammit; I could use one of those!



I'll have a few for ya today Vern


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I'll have a few for ya today Vern



No worries ... I enjoyed myself quite fine thank you.

Near beer, beer, near beer, beer, near beer, near beer ...

Good day to be Canadian. I behaved so well that I ended up chatting with 6 other site members throughout the festivities as they picked me out of the crowd ... the entertainment was excellent. I also need to put out there that I was serving pizzas - 500 of them!! Big thanks to the United States' initiative "Pizza for Patriots" ( http://www.pizzas4patriots.com/ ) that saw thousands of pizzas being sent over here for the US troops of which, General Petraeus graciously sent 500 our way for us Canadians to enjoy!! They went over very well and certainly did not lend well to my weight-loss-by-lack-of-water-consumption plan.


Gawd, that's an awesome avtar pic I have ...


----------



## Gorgo (4 Jul 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Actual link to 3CSU site:
> 
> http://cfjsg.kingston.mil.ca/3csu/main_e.asp



Vern, thanks very much for the information.  I saw the unit listed as part of CANOSCOM, but didn't understand what it actually did.


----------

